

Fez soundtrack contains hidden data - 11031a
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/fez-soundtrack-contains-hidden-information-20120420/

======
mgunes
It's become somewhat of a tradition among electronic musicians to embed
graphics into spectrograms, the most widely known example being Aphex Twin's
"Windowlicker" (1999). A few examples, including that one:

<http://www.bastwood.com/?page_id=10>

There must be precursors of the practice before the advent of computer music,
or even digital/electronic music production altogether, but I can't recall
any; I'd love to be pointed to them.

~~~
groby_b
Oh, absolutely. Earliest one I'm aware of is Bach's "Art of the fugue", where
he embedded his name as a third voice.

See <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BACH_motif>

------
wmf
The game itself also has some crazy puzzles:
[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/04/why-it-took-
almos...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2012/04/why-it-took-almost-a-
week-for-the-world-to-completely-finish-fez.ars)

------
drcube
"The QR code returns a string of dates:

    
    
        1955 1958 1960 1961 1967 1969 1971 1977 2003 2005
    

Which might mean something, or it might just be the birth dates of the
development team, I’m really not sure yet."

57 year olds working alongside 7 year olds. Nice to know they don't
discriminate based on age.

~~~
Khao
I would guess that the >2000 ones are propably birth dates of some of the
developer's children

Edit : someone asked this question on stackexchange :
[http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/63374/what-does-
th...](http://gaming.stackexchange.com/questions/63374/what-does-this-qr-code-
hidden-in-the-soundtrack-mean)

~~~
Impossible
As far as I know the only developer on the core team with a kid is Adam
Saltsman, and his kid was born in 2011. I think all of the team members are
young enough that they would have been teen parents (12-16) if they had kids
born in 2003 or 2005 :).

------
alanfalcon
The musician, @disasterpeace, is a bit of a mad genius. Just play his game if
you require proof: <http://colorcave.com/>

------
andyouthink
This one on the left looks like the center includes three channels of
something- whether it is audio or not, I can't tell, but these should be
isolated to look at in more detail: [http://www.geek.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/04/Adobe-Soundbo...](http://www.geek.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/04/Adobe-Soundbooth-CS5-Disasterpeace-FEZ-02-Puzzle.png)

The bit to the right looks a little like a set of DNA sequences, but I bet it
isn't.

------
monk_the_dog
I saw "Indie Game The Movie" last night (<http://www.indiegamethemovie.com/>).
They followed the ups and downs of developing fez and super meat boy (and some
braid).

If you're racing to develop something before you run out of money, take a
break and go see this movie. You'll love it.

------
blantonl
First off, how did the person who found this come about this? They must have
been tipped off.

Second, this could be (is?) a great way to covertly transmit information. Wow!

Finally, where are the patents on this? :)

~~~
aw3c2
Some audio players have a spectrogram visualisation, iirc Winamp has one
included by default.

